# help! USR 5416 Wireless Card doen't work in FreeBSD 7.1



## jacobzz (May 21, 2009)

Hello everyone
I am a newbie in freebsd
My system is FreeBSD 7.1
I have a ROBOTIC 5416 pci Wireless card(tnetw 1130)
I want to use it in my system
I have downloaded and installed Darron Broad's driver  
so i can see the message below when system boot up


```
acx0: <Texas Instruments (TI) 802.11b+/g 54Mbps Wireless Adapter> mem 0xe3020000-0xe3021fff,0xe3000000-0xe301ffff irq 12 at device 10.0 on pci2
acx0: Radio type: 16
acx0: Firmware revision: 1.2.1.34
acx0: Regulatory domain: MKK1 Japan (1-14)
acx0: WARNING: using obsoleted if_watchdog interface
acx0: Ethernet address: 00:14:bf:08:12:64
acx0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
acx0: [ITHREAD]
```
kldstat 

```
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   13 0xc0400000 58acd4   kernel
 2    1 0xc098b000 2ad58    acx111fw.ko
 3    1 0xc09b6000 13158    if_acx.ko
 4    1 0xc09ca000 6a2c4    acpi.ko
 5    1 0xc49e0000 21000    linux.ko
```
and i use the acxtool to config it
[cmd=]acxtool -M managed -C 5 -S mywanssid -P on -W xxxxxxxx[/cmd]
then i try to start the card [cmd=]/etc/rc.d/netif start[/cmd]
but it can't work

how can i do next???

thx a lot


----------

